# MY SMALL COLLECTION.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

I have 10 insulators. First the color ones. From left to right-Electric blue Hemingray-19, lime green W.U. 5A patent Dec 19, 1871, Aqua blue Hemingray patent May 2, 1899 it is an error and should be 1893, Aqua blue H.G. Co. Patent May 2, 1893, Brookfield New York Emerald green with brown swirls, Rootbeer brown Armstrong S-47.



 


















Error insulator.
Armstrong No. 9, T.V.Antenna insulator, Hemingray 43, Whitall Tatum No. 1.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

Very nice selection of insy's Robby! thanks for sharing the post with us,
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Very nice selection of insy's Robby! thanks for sharing the post with us,
> ~Fred


Hey Fred, I am not to savy as far as insulators go, do you know what W.U. stands for?


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> do you know what W.U. stands for?


Yeah Robby that's Western Union


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Yeah Robby that's Western Union


Just being lazy, hope you don't mind buddy. I owe you one. Lol!


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 22, 2020)

Nice collection!  Ive got one about the same size, but they were all given to me so i dont really know much about them or insulators in general.  They look awesome in a window sill though


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Just being lazy, hope you don't mind buddy. I owe you one. Lol!


lol no problem what-so-ever...


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

So, I could post some pics of my collection ...but, I don't want to bore anybody


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> So, I could post some pics of my collection ...but, I don't want to bore anybody


You could never disappoint fred.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> Nice collection!  Ive got one about the same size, but they were all given to me so i dont really know much about them or insulators in general.  They look awesome in a window sill though


They do belong in a window, an illuminated glass shelving or even on a desk as a paper weight. There is no wrong placement. People make them into lamps. Limited only by our imagination.  
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Yeah Robby that's Western Union


Telegraph insulator.


----------



## nydigger (Jun 8, 2020)

Here are a few of mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

nydigger said:


> Here are a few of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carnival glass is neat. I don't have one. Like all yours. Thanks for posting them for us all.


----------



## nydigger (Jun 8, 2020)

Your welcome Robby, I will have to dig out some more pics of my collection. It's all in storage from my move south last year. I need to get hunting them again.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 8, 2020)

A few of my CREBS with MLOD (CRown Embossed Brookfields) (Mold Line Over Dome). Three CD 133's  with some variety in dome embossings. Showing the 55 Fulton st address and the 45 cliff st address. one showing the backwards 4 in 45 Cliff st. One CD 102 W. Brookfield New York.
Just a lil taste....
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

Great insulators. I love embossed ones.


----------



## nydigger (Jun 8, 2020)

Here are some of my CREBs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nydigger (Jun 8, 2020)

While I am at it here is some color. My Diamond CD102s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nydigger (Jun 8, 2020)

This one is neat, it's a battery rest insulator
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nydigger (Jun 8, 2020)

Few of my mice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nydigger (Jun 8, 2020)

My royal purple canadians and a 7up green hemingray no 9
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nydigger (Jun 8, 2020)

Edit to my last post, 7up green is a hemingray 16, not a 9

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 8, 2020)

Very nice bunch ya got there! love the color run on your diamond 102s and the Canadians are nice too!
~Fred


----------



## nydigger (Jun 8, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Very nice bunch ya got there! love the color run on your diamond 102s and the Canadians are nice too!
> ~Fred


The Canadian 102s are the best varieties of color that wont break the bank

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dario (Jul 8, 2020)

nydigger said:


> Here are a few of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF you have any questions, feel free to ask.  that is a CD234 in nice carnival glass.  Books for about $50.  NIce piece.


nydigger said:


> Here are a few of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dario (Jul 8, 2020)

dario said:


> IF you have any questions, feel free to ask.  that is a CD234 in nice carnival glass.  Books for about $50.  NIce piece.


The 3 above are a CD154 WHITALL TATUM in purple; $35, a CD145 B in green $20; and a CD145 HEMINGRAY 21 in either blue aqua or HEMI blue, $10 to $20.  Take care


----------



## dario (Jul 8, 2020)

dario said:


> The 3 above are a CD154 WHITALL TATUM in purple; $35, a CD145 B in green $20; and a CD145 HEMINGRAY 21 in either blue aqua or HEMI blue, $10 to $20.  Take care


All nice color pieces!!!!


----------



## nydigger (Jul 8, 2020)

dario said:


> IF you have any questions, feel free to ask. that is a CD234 in nice carnival glass. Books for about $50. NIce piece.


In the newest guide the dark carnival like this one I showed is $75, around $50 is the light carnival. I pretty much stole it, got it for $5 at a local antique shop 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

